# Ebike friendly MTB schools



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Does anyone know of any MTB training centers or schools that are ebike friendly. I looked and emailed around three years ago and those that bothered to reply were sort of insulting about my desire to ebike. Has anything changed today?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

WoodlandHills said:


> Does anyone know of any MTB training centers or schools that are ebike friendly. I looked and emailed around three years ago and those that bothered to reply were sort of insulting about my desire to ebike. Has anything changed today?


I guess I'm not surprised that you were snubbed by them.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

There’s a few guys on YouTube that video thru certain skills. I would assume that mtb schools will adapt to ebikes to make money. It’s the times, they are here and it’s changing the industry. Maneuvering my emtb is pretty much the same as my mtb but more upper body strength for manuals, bunny hops etc. I also find myself starting my lines earlier as the emtb isn’t quite as nimble.


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

The "Trek Dirt Series" has taken on some E-MTB students at there camps this year. They are one of the best.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Gutch said:


> There's a few guys on YouTube that video thru certain skills. I would assume that mtb schools will adapt to ebikes to make money. It's the times, they are here and it's changing the industry. Maneuvering my emtb is pretty much the same as my mtb but more upper body strength for manuals, bunny hops etc. I also find myself starting my lines earlier as the emtb isn't quite as nimble.


 How heavy is your bike to bunny hop? Mine at 33 lbs is plenty enough.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

My wife is the benchmark in MTB instruction-you can find her at some events around the globe, but she also does private instruction in so cal. Women's Mountain Bike Clinics | Mountain Bike Coaching | I Choose Bikes


----------

